# EK43 Portafilter holder



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Has anyone got one of these? I wouldn't mind getting one but not sure if it would fit my Sage DB portafilter. They said they have them for La Marzocco, Synesso, Slayer, Faema and some others but not sure if the Sage PF is similar to any of those. Also, does anyone know what the things either side of the two-hoppered EKs in other pics are?


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

They're meant to allow a burst of air to ensure grounds are removed from the burrs (or more of). As for the holder you can pre register via email. I can only guess if anyone's got one already it was via LCF.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

cambosheff said:


> They're meant to allow a burst of air to ensure grounds are removed from the burrs (or more of). As for the holder you can pre register via email. I can only guess if anyone's got one already it was via LCF.


Ah, cool. Little more advanced than the 'thwacker' then









Anyone tried the redspeed burrs they offer or done the 'tuning' of their burrs with that tool they sell? I wouldn't know the first thing about doing anything like that but if anyone wanted to do it for me I would love to try it out.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

cambosheff said:


> I can only guess if anyone's got one already it was via LCF.


If any one has one of these, can you give us a short review, as very interested in this & shame as I missed this at the LCF.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Yikes

The PF holder is 360€ + VAT.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll make do with a portafilter funnel for now then ?


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

If I was shelling out that amount I think I'd plump for the volumetric doser instead. I'll be buying the burr tool mind. I think that will be a good seller for them.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Frank's work certainly looks stunning.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

i dont see why you want one of these in anything but a commercial environment...


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Stevie said:


> i dont see why you want one of these in anything but a commercial environment...


That's how I'd be using it. But that price it's a bit steep. I wonder if any one could have something similar 3D printed, but would need to be food safe.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Stevie said:


> i dont see why you want one of these in anything but a commercial environment...


In fairness, you could say that about a lot of kit people on this forum have, including the EK43 itself...


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

John Gordon made a similar device for the EK43 in Bulldog Edition a few years ago.

I think they used it for about a month, then took it off and went back to "normal"

beaker distribution . . ,


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

It is from a LM group. For the e61 portafilter it does not fit I believe.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

been pondering this for a few days and the more I think about it the more I'm concluding it's not for me.

given how fast the EK pushes out grinds I think there'd be an increased chance of "backwash" up the chute and pass the blower causing more retention.

A bigger problem for me though is that you have no effective way of mixing the fines through the grinds once you grind into the PF.

I either use a sieve or the LW tumbler + whisk to mix the grinds currently, certainly gives a better result.

I'm with Stevie, can't see this in anything other than a commercial setting unless I'm missing something?


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

They fixed silver wire crosswise to the upper for screws or RDT


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I am still working on it. The top and base plate ist still missing.The holder is an E61 group head.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

The one from Frank looks like the group head of a LM. It is costing about €150, only the head.

I am working on holder with the group head of an E61, this one is costing about € 50.

Next week I will present it.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

looking forward to seeing it, do you have a blower option? I've seem a few german hoppers that seem to have blowers on them


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

now I have completed it


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

onluxtex said:


> now I have completed it
> 
> View attachment 27710


Any test results & specs of parts if i was to build the same? thx


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

It works very good.

For the parts: stainless steel pipe and the two plates, welded together. Screws are the original one.

E61 brew head, any type which fits to the E61 portafilterholder. Take care the LM portafilterholter does not fit to E61.

E61 brew head is costing about €40 the LM about € 150


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Self made holder for La Marzoocco portafilter


----------

